# Sticky  Puppy 'agility': What should we be working on ?



## MaggieRoseLee

Thought this would be a good sticky to put up foundation things we can work on with our 'agility' puppies!

Course love the stuff Susan Garrett has out. Crate Games !

http://www.clickerdogs.com/crate_games.php





 
Plus this young handler, Tara Baggerman, just put out some great videos of the engagement and foundation things and it's very well put together.

http://vimeo.com/65617037


----------

